# Credential Assessment



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have done Masters In Computer Application [MCA] and B.Sc. Electronics from Gujarat University, and also have more then 6 years of experience as System Analyst, I would like to get my Credential Assessed for the Canadian FSW Program.

Anybody here can help me how to proceed, documents required and where to apply for credential assessment.

B


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada

https://www.wes.org/ca/


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

It says that 



> You may have photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office. Please request for the attested photocopies to be placed in an official sealed envelope and have the envelope returned to you to forward to WES.


Does that mean Transcripts of marksheets or only attested marksheets are enough ?


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Friends

wish someone could help. my WES credential assessment is over the Bachelor's degree is not accepted ( not equal to Canadian Bachelors degree ) but my master's degree has been assessed as equal to Canadian Masters degree. while applying to FSWP ,can i claim for masters degree points when bachelors has not been accepted.
wish you could advice.Thank you-T77


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

b4c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have done Masters In Computer Application [MCA] and B.Sc. Electronics from Gujarat University, and also have more then 6 years of experience as System Analyst, I would like to get my Credential Assessed for the Canadian FSW Program.
> 
> ...



Did you even consider checking the GoC website to see what was required?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks weird to me that they don't recognize your Bachelors degree, but they do recognize your Masters... Well, since Masters is higher, I would go for it. Claim the points for Masters education. (some people never graduate from high school but return to University when they are adults. If they get a Masters degree, they get points for Masters degree education without 'subtracting' points for not having finished high school)


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

EVHB said:


> It looks weird to me that they don't recognize your Bachelors degree, but they do recognize your Masters... Well, since Masters is higher, I would go for it. Claim the points for Masters education. (some people never graduate from high school but return to University when they are adults. If they get a Masters degree, they get points for Masters degree education without 'subtracting' points for not having finished high school)


Thank you for your advice


----------

